# Crash to Desktop bei DX12 und Battlefield 5 mit Ryzen 1700x :(



## d0senwurst (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mit tritt folgendes Problem auf:

sobald ich Battlefield 5 im DX12 Modus spiele, lande in in unregelmäßigen Abständen auf dem Desktop.

Vergangenes Wochenende habe es mal wieder ausführlich getestet:
Insgesamt 3 Abstürze.

Diese kündigen sich immer durch ein stocken des Sounds an, dann friert das Spiel ein und ich lande ohne Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop.

- 1 nach ca 5 Minuten, 
- 2 nach ca 25 Minuten
- 3 direkt im Menü nach Spielstart. 

danach habe ich ca. 2 Stunden mit DX11 gespielt und hatte ich nicht einen einzigen CTD. 
Dieses stocken vom habe ich da aber auch hin und wieder.

Dann stockt das komplette Spiel für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, die FPS gehen gefühlt auf 10 runter und danach geht es normal weiter.

Meine Konfig ist folgende:

Ryzen 1700x@3,8 
Asus x370-PRO
GTX 2080 KFA2 
2x8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3200C16-8GVKB @2933 16,18,18,38 auf 3200 habe ich sofort einen Bluescreen.
be quiet Straight Power 11 750 Watt

Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert: 

Ich habe in den letzen 8 Wochen Netzteil und Grafikkarte getauscht, mit meiner 1080 habe ich die gleichen Probleme.
Das Bios ist Version 4207 mit Agesa 1006
Den Windows Game Modus habe ich testweise deaktiviert. 

Das System macht auf 3,4 GHZ und mit 2666 MHZ getaktetem Speicher die gleiche Problemen,

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, warum NUR der DX12 Modus abstürzt und warum? 

Es kann ja fast nur noch am Speicher liegen, aber den habe ich mit Memtest86 6 Stunden fehlerfrei getestet. 

Vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand eine Idee, oder Ram Settings die ich testen könnte um das in den Griff zu bekommen?
Würde zwar ungern der RAM auch noch tauschen, aber wenn es sein muss, tausche ich den auch noch um endlich Ruhe zu haben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. Januar 2019)

Welche UEFI-Version ist denn installiert? Energiesparmodi mal entfernt?
Gruß T.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2019)

Diese "Stocker" hast du ja anscheinend trotz DX11-Modus oder? Ich denke mal du hast einen 1700er erwischt, der vielleicht etwas zickig ist? Was natürlich der Memtest eigentlich widerlegt. Ich würde trotzdem einfach mal einen neuen RAM testen oder vielleicht sogar Mainboard. Wie sieht es den mit den Temperaturen aus? Stell mal das XMP-Profil aus und lass automatisch alles für den RAM erkennen.
Ansonsten würde ich einen Stresstest der CPU mal machen. Ist glaube bei CPU-Z mit dabei.


----------



## Lupoc (23. Januar 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie du den alten Graka Treiber deinstalliert hast? Mit DDU? Oder einfach drüberkopiert?
Spiele Bf5 seit ca 55 Stunden mit DirectX 12. Bis jetzt EINEN Absturz gehaht. Zotac 1080 TI AMP Extreme.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

Bei mir macht BF5 mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte auch keine Probleme.
Zuvor hatte ich es auch kurz mit meiner alten 1070 Grafikkarte am laufen und da hatte ich auch keine Probleme.

Mir sieht es eher danach aus das dein Prozessor nicht stabil läuft, denn DX12 nutzt soweit mir richtig bekannt ist AVX und mit AVX wird das System viel stärker ausgelastet und selbst wenn es ohne AVX stabil läuft kann es dennoch passieren das es mit AVX instabil wird. Versuche es mal mit mehr VCore oder gehe mal mit dem CPU Takt etwas runter.


----------



## d0senwurst (23. Januar 2019)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Welche UEFI-Version ist denn installiert? Energiesparmodi mal entfernt?
> Gruß T.



Bios Version 4207 vom 14.12.18
Ja, ich hatte den die ganze Zeit auf Höchstleistung laufen. 

@oldsql.Triso  ja, das stocken habe ich auch im DX11 Modus...  das mit dem Standart Takt und der Vcore Erhöhung wäre eine Idee, läuft eben mit 1.376V  und Offset Mode. 
@Lupoc, ich deinstalliere immer über DDU, aber nach dem Grafikkartenwechsel habe ich W10 komplett neu installiert um da irgendwelche Fehler auszuschlissen. Das ist defintiv ein HW Problem. 

@Icarius... werde ich versuchen, aber ich hatte die Probleme ja auch bereits mit Standarttakt, aber das werde ich zumindest mal probieren, 

Es ist halt echt schräg, das das nur unter DX12 passiert.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

d0senwurst schrieb:


> @Icarius... werde ich versuchen, aber ich hatte die Probleme ja auch bereits mit Standarttakt, aber das werde ich zumindest mal probieren,


Habe es halt erwähnt da mir ja nicht bekannt ist ob du für OC bzw. Stock mit weniger Takt die Spannung dazu selbst gesetzt hast.
Das Board wird normalerweise eher zu viel vergeben, aber darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen und selbst mal mit der Spannung etwas herum probieren.


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. Januar 2019)

Anderen PCIe-Steckplatz versucht. Vllt ist der Slot1 teildefekt und liefert nicht genug Strom und es kommt daher zu Abstürzen/Rucklern.
Gruß T.


----------



## d0senwurst (23. Januar 2019)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Anderen PCIe-Steckplatz versucht. Vllt ist der Slot1 teildefekt und liefert nicht genug Strom und es kommt daher zu Abstürzen/Rucklern.
> Gruß T.



Habe ich auch noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## d0senwurst (26. Januar 2019)

Habe nochmal etwas getestet die letzten Tage und ich habe nochmal neue Speicher gekauft:

 FLARE X 3200 MHZ Clk 14 von Gkill..

Diese laufen genau ohne Probleme mit 3200 MHZ im Single Player von BFV und im Dx12 3D Mark Benchmark keine Probleme.
Sobald ich Multiplayer Spiele, schliesst sich wie bei den Ripjaws das Spiel 


Gestest habe ich folgendes:

Ripjaws V Schwarz 3200 CLK 16
3200 MHZ Bluescreen unter Windows
3066 MHZ läuft alles außer der Multiplayer von BFV
Auf Auto gestellt: 2133 MHZ BFV Multiplayer läuft ohne Probleme.

Gskill X FLARE 3200 MHz CL14
3200 MHZ läuft alles außer der Multiplayer von BFV
3066 MHZ läuft alles außer der Multiplayer von BFV
2933 MHZ läuft alles außer der Multiplayer von BFV

Auf Auto gestellt: 2400 MHZ BFV Multiplayer läuft ohne Probleme. 

Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter... vielleicht ist das X370 Pro auch zu empfindlich.

Edit: CPU lief bei allen Tests ohne OC auf 3400 MHZ


----------

